# my 09 euro mount



## Mattyv97 (Mar 30, 2009)

i like it, alot. looks pretty bad a*s


----------



## BigDoggDarren (Oct 10, 2008)

overall its a cool look, is that grease on the skull still though ? might just be the picture


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

Sharp!! very cool looking!!


----------



## MNDroptine (Jan 26, 2010)

That is awesome, nice mount


----------



## ChrisH (Oct 31, 2004)

i dont 'think' its grease...i went over it with my hand and no greasy residue showed up. im not familiar with the process of euro mounting, is grease used? or just a byproduct of tissue? i think the sheen might just be from the flash on my camera.


----------



## jerseyfirefigtr (Oct 20, 2009)

Looks pretty badass...Would have been kinda cool to find an old shed from him and use it in there


----------



## BigDoggDarren (Oct 10, 2008)

grease is in the bone and it needs to come out........ if there is any discoloration in the bone that is probally grease.. from the pics it looks like there is grease around the tooth area on the side of the skull. it might just be the flash though ?


----------



## ChrisH (Oct 31, 2004)

i looked closely and i think you're right. there is a slight discoloration on both sides right above the teeth. at this stage, how would i go about fixing that? its not a huge difference in color, but you can tell its not white.


----------



## tooours (Apr 19, 2008)

It looks cool! just move it a little higher and nobody will c any discoloration.


----------



## ecosportsmen (Feb 3, 2010)

The cranked brow is sweet. Nobody except you will ever notice the color. Sweet Euro mount, no doubt.


----------



## leebo-hunter (Aug 5, 2006)

brush the skull, with hairdresser"s peroxide. you can get it at hair dressing supply store. don't get it on the antlers, or you. be sure to wear gloves, because it will burn your skin a little. hope this helps you out. leebo


----------



## brash (Feb 21, 2009)

first thing you have to do is find out what he, if any, he protected it with.

peroxide wont remove grease, it will loosen it up if you soak it in it just as acetone will but its very flammable, then go back and soak it in a warm soap water mixture for couple days, thats the hardest part (most time consuming) in doing euro's, hogs and bears are real bad, they can take several months to degrease. 

it looks kinda shinny, might just be the flash, if not it might be he coated the area above the tooth line to much and the spray, even though it says clear, is actually yellowing. 

its still a very good looking euro


----------



## ChrisH (Oct 31, 2004)

thanks for all the compliments and tips. ill have to check back with him to find out his method. he just does it as a side hobby, but ill have to let him know that he could probably make it into a side job because of all the compliments.


----------



## mringer (Oct 28, 2009)

that looks good


----------



## hoyt 07 (Apr 10, 2009)

That looks good.


----------

